# Freezing Embryos - which stage is best?



## Hopeful Mum (Aug 11, 2014)

Hi, I was wondering if anyone could offer any advice. 

I am about to begin my IVF treatment on Wednesday and I just like some advice. We are planning to freeze all embryos created. I have tried researching our best options but I just wondered about any experiences. I have heard people say freeze them sooner rather than later as it means that most of the devision will take place in the natural environment rather than in a lab. But on the other hand I have heard that it's best trying to get to blastocyst day 5.  Any thoughts appreciated.

Has anyone had any experience with Eeva?


Background info: I realise that most people go for a fresh transfer and then freeze the extra embryos. Unfortunately this is not an option for us. My AMH is low, and recently our surrogate pulled out. Therefore, freezing is our best chance if we want to use my eggs.


----------



## Josie1 (Sep 30, 2013)

Personally I would take as many to blastocyst as you can and then freeze them. A large percentage of embryos stop developing between day 3 and day 5, therefore would never be viable x


----------



## Josie1 (Sep 30, 2013)

What area are you in? We had eeva but wouldn't use it again. Found it overpriced and not the best technology tbh, I've seen plenty people get pregnant with low predictors using eeva x


----------



## Hopeful Mum (Aug 11, 2014)

Hi Josie. 
I just read you signature. It's GCRM in Glasgow that we're using. My worries about Eeva and Blastocyst is in case none of our embryos survive. Due to my low AMH and the fact that my eggs have to be collected trans-abdominaly we'll be lucky to even get 3 eggs retrieved. Although, since I've not started yet this is guess work. I've beaten worst odds in the past so I think I'll do that again   Only time will tell x


----------



## Josie1 (Sep 30, 2013)

IMO it saves the heartache of a transfer that was never gonna work. I see your going to be using a surrogate but it's still heartache for you that you don't need. 

Personally I would rather all my embryos didn't survive than doing transfers with 3 day embryos that were never gonna be viable.

It's a very personal decision, I know GCRM would much rather do 3 day transfers than 5 day transfers x


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

I was at the Lister and had two 'freeze all' cycles due to lining issues.  The recommendation there is to freeze at the PN or day 1 stage as they are considered far more resilient at that stage.  You then thaw them all and allow them develop as you would in a fresh cycle.  Clinics seem to be divided as to what the best option is and although it didn't work for us I'm inclined to believe the day 1 stage is best in the majority of cases.  We had a total of seven embryos from two different cycles and we lost three to the thaw and the remaining four did not develop any further.  I would stress though that this is very rare and successful thaw rate in near enough 100% usually - the embryologists were at a loss to explain it and it's only the second time they'd ever seen it happen.  In terms of transfer, blastocyst is great if you can get there, so if financially and emotionally possible you could do a couple of freeze all cycles to try and have more chance of reaching blast.

Good luck with everything and feel free to ask if you have any other questions x


----------



## djjim22 (Mar 7, 2014)

I had a freeze all cycle and clinic adviser to go to blast and freeze then. I panicked as when searching the internet (which I know is the worst thing to do!) It seemed most clinics would freeze on day 1 as dudders has said. But I trust my clinic to make the right decisions for me and although I lost four embryos I now have three blastocysts frozen and know they must be strong to have made it this far!xx


----------



## Josie1 (Sep 30, 2013)

I agree with dj, we lost 5 and only had one to blast. I would much rather loose them than go through 3 transfers and all the medication and have my hopes up for something that was never gonna work x


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hiya I just wanted to share my story with you, I had a severe tubal infection during stimms and was forced to freeze all my embryos for a 3dt after tube removal had taken place, I'm so glad it ended that way now because I have identical twin boys from the only viable embryo that had it been taken to blast probably would have disintegrated (embryologist explained it to me at the time he was trying to salvage them due to damage from the infection, the chances of salvage were so low so early freezing was the best hope he could offer) the fact the embryo was in my body early was the reason my boys are here today x


----------

